# Bad Camber caused tire to blow!



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yeah Yeah, so I've had my car lowered more than 2 inches since May. My Camber was so bad, that my tire finally blew yesterday. I noticed the inside was wearing down like a bitch, but damn. Well to make a long story short, If you read this, I am living proof, get your shit camber corrected immediately. Luckily I had a spare 17" tire, only cost me 20 bucks to change it out. But I'm gettin my camber corrected next month. Don't be a dummy like me!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah i have mine lowered 4inch. and i have 80,000 miles tires on my car. i made it about 20,000 in 7 months and im down to metal already! luckily i work at discount tire and i got some good used tires for FREE!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *yeah i have mine lowered 4inch. and i have 80,000 miles tires on my car. i made it about 20,000 in 7 months and im down to metal already! luckily i work at discount tire and i got some good used tires for FREE! *


lowered 4 in wtf you must always be on your bumpstops what type of setup are you running I thought two in was low


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ground controls, ----> and camber plates, kyb agx. well... here is what happened. it -was- lowered 4inches. i went to get an alignment and they told me they couldnt correct the camber for shit. so today i raised it up about 1 1/2 inches to help the camber and bought two more tires. its nice having a halfway decent ride now.

yeah it was pretty bumpy and i think i was on the bumpstops. handled f'n awsome though


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

you know, napa sells ingalls camber kits. the two front bolts cost me only around 30$. a bit cheaper than blowing out a tire.


----------

